# pics of new betta



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

heres pics of my new guy I got yesterday. My betta family is finally complete 


































Kush is not verry happy he has to share his tank


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. Gorgeous. Congrats. 

How about some pics of your other ones? I seem to remember you had a thread on the defunct site..


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

ill try to get some pics of all 8 up soon. maybe toniht since im cleaning all the tanks today


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow very nice, resembles the twin tail I just got the other day


----------

